
Starbucks Pickup store concept unveiled in NYC - MoradSTR
https://insideretail.asia/2019/11/07/starbucks-pickup-store-concept-unveiled-in-nyc/
======
mytailorisrich
There are chains that operate exclusively that way in China, where Starbucks
is big, and they seem quite popular.

